# caffeine substitute???



## veggiemama (Dec 31, 2001)

let me preface this by apologizing if this is an incredibly ignorant question....

first off...i've got myself hooked on coffee (caffeine) again. although i love the taste of coffee, i don't like what it does to my body, skin, mind, spirit, etc. since i went back to work full time (two months ago) i have been drinking coffee to keep me going. basically, in order to avoid putting my dd in daycare, my husband and i split shifts. therefore, i get up at 3am to go to work AND work on my feet all day as a merchandiser... add taking care of a 9 month old baby and i'm one tired mama.

so, what in the world is my point OR question?? does anyone know a healthy, natural and vegan alternative to caffeine?? any particular herb, vitamin, food that would help increase energy levels??

i have been increasing my exercise levels, which increases my energy. yet, i need to start weening out my caffeine, thu replacing it with something healthier. blah, blah, blah... any suggestions?? does this make any sense??

thanks... peace,


----------



## Valerie.Qc (Nov 19, 2001)

I remember that, before my own addiction to coffee







I used to drink a lot of Grape Juice and Tomato Juice during the exams sessions at school...







(I would have a big glass of grape juice with my breakfast, then 1 or 2 glasses of tomato juice at lunch)

Tomato juice also helped me with first trimester fatigue in my first pregnancy (I was drinking a 500ml can of it each day at lunch







with a serving of brocoli and coliflower with melted cheese)

This make me think... I should get back to those juices and free myself from my coffee mug







: but I really enjoy my hot coffee while browsing the boards early in the morning


----------



## ladylee (Nov 20, 2001)

How about ginseng? Or green tea? Or those mushroom teas?


----------



## DashsMama (Dec 1, 2001)

Vitamin B12 peps you up, and is good for you too, especially if you're vegan. If you live near a Trader Joes they carry inexpensive sublingual B12 tablets. Crystal Geyser Juice Squeeze drinks have B12 in them too.


----------



## tessamami (Mar 11, 2002)

I bought Cafix because I needed it for a carob brownie recipe and I really like it. My local health food store has several brands of coffee substitutes made from grains and such and I'm gonna slowly make my way through it.

I'm in love with food again! There's so much to try and my local health food store has decent prices considering how expensive my "regular" store is.

I've started to branch out in my tastes - there is so much that is new!


----------



## maizy (May 13, 2003)

I am an on again off again coffee junkie too! It is hard finding a substitute.
Yerba Mate is an herb from South America, It has natural stimulant, so its not as hard on your body as coffee. I reccommend trying it.
For now, I'm back on coffee....


----------



## mamaGjr (Jul 30, 2004)

hey mama

i feel for you. i am veggie and have been on again/off again with coffee. My sitchy is somewhat like yours with split shifts and stuff.

I decided to get really excited about teas...for holidays i got two differemt teapost with built in decanter etc.

i have now gone from drinking lot of yerba mate , to lots of green tea and now i find myself craving peppermint and chamomile teas. just go with it..i still get a half/ decaf and half/caf coffee (small) every now and then. as a social thing at the coffee shop...but now i can barely stomach it! don't force yourself to give up too much too soon!









ps i also have done a lot of mixing with coffee and teeccino (coffee sub made of chicory and such) it was a nice way to cut down on straight coffee!


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

Grape or orange juice would give you the sugar high (VERY high in sugars!) and grape juice is full of iron, so an extra boost there.

Gradually, you could wean yourself down to water. Ice cold water is always a boost to me.


----------



## Janelovesmax (Feb 17, 2006)

Hello!

I know exactly what you mean. Let me tell you about one amazing product called Teeccino. This what got me through my pregnancy.

This a drink that made out of figs, dates, barley, etc. It's a combination of herbs and grains that tastes very VERY similar to coffee. You are not going to find anything more similar then that. It is the only valuable caffeine substitute on the market. My husband learned about it in his school of Intergrative Nutrition in New York. He is certified holistic health practitioner.

Teeccino has ZERO caffeine in it. It contains 65mg of potassium that will give you energy boost. It is absolutely safe for nursing moms, actually nutritios for children. It comes in many flavors such as Java, Hazelnut, Chocolate Chip and etc. It also contains inulin.
I love it, LOVE IT.
Preparing Teeccino is just like coffee - you can brew it, or use a perculator. So you don't miss out on the tradition of making coffee in the morning.

The reason why I feel so strongly about it, is because it really helped me when I was nursing and pregnant. I was drinking coffee since I was 10 and really addicted. Teeccino got me thru the day, but it was a natural boost, not artificial like coffee.

www.teeccino.com


----------



## yitlan (Dec 8, 2001)

I am not a coffee drinker. I have a very occasional one. BUt I do like Teechino, too! You canwean yourself off of coffee with it by mixing the two and gradually increasing Teecino and decreasing the coffee. Die-hard coffee lovers say, "it's not coffee." No, it's not. But it does taste good and can help!


----------

